# What the hell is this?



## mattyc (20 Nov 2010)

i have just found a load of these things in my tank, 









what is it and are they bad?

do they hang onto fish (i am moveing some to my other tank and dont want to transfer these too!!)?

how do i get rid of them?

regards
Matt


----------



## Arana (20 Nov 2010)

They are "Planeria" stick into Google that should give you lots of info.


----------



## PM (20 Nov 2010)

I think I have these too, but mine are MUCH smaller. Don't know how they got there.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Nov 2010)

Have a look at this thread: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=496.0

You can get rid of them in 24 hours! solution on the post!

They are dangerous to shrimp! Fish that are big enough will most likely eat them!


----------



## dw1305 (21 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
Definitely _Planaria_, if you don't fancy a chemical method you can catch them using a dead prawn placed in a small aquarium net on the tank bottom and removed about 2 hours after lights out. _Planaria_ are virtually universal in fresh water, I've got them in my water butts (no I don't know how they got in either). I think the differences in reports on whether they are a serious pest or not depends upon the species, most of them are definitely detrivores, but a few of the larger species (and many marine ones) are carnivores. All established tanks are likely to have them unless they are regularly treated (I'd rather have Planaria than regularly use a wormer).

If you do have unknown aliens in your tank, "Microscopy UK" is a good source of information. <http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag//artsep09/mdc-planaria.html>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

That's another nasty in my shrimp tank then. What with the damsel fly larvae and these my poor shrimp must think they are living in a war zone!!

Would the panacur in tablet form work if ground to a powder, or does it have to be the liquid?


----------



## Nelson (21 Nov 2010)

you can get panacur in granules/powder form.theres also this http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... 6prmd%3Dfd
don't think its available in the UK yet.


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

Reading the other threads it said that the granule form could be harmful to shrimp, so I wondered if the powder would be as dangerous. If it's not then I have tablets here I could use....


----------



## mattyc (21 Nov 2010)

my shrimp stock dosnt seem to be expanding like it used to so they might be getting picked off by these or maby my monster amanos! is there a good treatment avaliable in the uk that wont kill the shrimp, i might move the shrimp to my other tank but that means putting my blue rams in with these things!

what is the liquid stuff called that kills them will get over to the vets and get them all killed before i move my shrimp and rams


Thanks for your answers btw.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Nov 2010)

I did say read the post on LFKC  there is a liquid form that I used on all my tanks without any problems


----------



## mattyc (21 Nov 2010)

i have read it was wondering what is said on the bottle so i can just go and ask for a specific thing, you said you got some funny looks!!

Edit:

found it further on sorry, didnt see there were 4 pages>


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I did say read the post on LFKC  there is a liquid form that I used on all my tanks without any problems



I read it 



I know the crystals were a no no, but did the vet say anything about the tablets? I'm guessing it will be the same answer as the crystals :? 
Just seems daft buying 100ml when, as you said previously, you only need 1 or 2 ml.


----------



## mattyc (22 Nov 2010)

will pass on the rest of the bottle to my mum who has 2 german sheperd dogs and a cat!! might even have some in her cubbord.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (22 Nov 2010)

Isn't the rise in planaria just due to organic build-up?  Reduce the amount that you feed and they should slowly die away?


----------



## Johno2090 (22 Nov 2010)

I'd say due to the size of this particular species of Planaria it would be an opportunistic predator.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Nov 2010)

Hi all,


> Isn't the rise in planaria just due to organic build-up? Reduce the amount that you feed and they should slowly die away?


 I think that is an accurate summary, I also think a lot of us would be surprised by how many _Planaria_ we have, even in tanks where years go by without ever seeing them. 

I suggest trying the "shrimp in the aquarium net" one evening, you only need to leave the shrimp in for an hour or two after dark if you are worried about water quality.

cheers Darrel


----------

